# no air box



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

will removing the air box at the track give many any kind of gains?


----------



## a2j3m (Apr 16, 2009)

removing the air box at the track would just give u a lot of problems, if u removed just the air box and left the mass air flow sensor at the end u could damage the sensor. if u remove the sensor u will set a check engine light, ur car will run like **** and ull most likely suck some crap up into the intake. not worth the trouble. just buy a K&N :willy:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Leave in in or you risk alot for no gains.


----------

